# Mud Hole NEWS!!!!!



## MudHole (Jul 30, 2013)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE	-- w/photos
Mud Hole Custom Tackle 
buys Merrick Tackle Center 
Leading Florida based tackle company acquires 
respected 54-year-old NY global wholesaler 

OVIEDO, Florida, USA ---Mud Hole Custom Tackle, Inc., the world’s largest supplier of fishing rod building and tackle crafting products, has completed its acquisition of Catskills-based Merrick Tackle Center of Shandaken, N.Y., a 54-year-old global tackle distributor and fishing components supplier.
Terms of the private sale were not announced.
Thomas McNamara, President of Mud Hole Custom Tackle said, “The acquisition expands Mud Hole’s offerings for customers and complements its global presence in the rod building, fly tying and tackle crafting industries. It also reinforces Mud Hole’s focus on growing its wholesale distribution channels and educational how-to classes across N. America.”
Mud Hole Custom Tackle offers the world’s largest and most comprehensive selection of private label and popular brands of rod building, fly tying and lure crafting products. It’s also the leading component provider to custom rod builders.
“I have the utmost respect and admiration for Merrick Tackle President Scott Greenberg, his mother Joyce and father Roy,” said McNamara. “Any business successfully operating in the fishing tackle industry since 1959 is a testament to their work ethic, enjoyment of the sport and ability to adjust.”	
“When I purchased Mud Hole Custom Tackle in 1998, Merrick Tackle Center was one of our main suppliers,” McNamara said. “Now 16 years later with the completion of this acquisition, Mud Hole stands alone in the distribution and wholesale side of the tackle crafting industry. We look forward to providing our existing and newly acquired customers with the highest level of customer service and product selection ever offered in tackle crafting.”
Named for the Long Island south shore town where it was founded, Merrick Tackle began as a retail store growing a strong customer base with a mail order catalog. When his father retired in the early ‘90s Scott took the business wholesale moving it to the Catskills. 
In a letter thanking his customers Greenberg said in part, “Merrick Tackle has been a family business for over 50 years, and I’ve been associated with the company for 43 of those years. You can imagine my mixed emotions in making the decision to sell the business assets to Mud Hole Custom Tackle, Inc., which will be serving you and fulfilling your needs from now on. It is time for me to take a sabbatical from the daily challenges of running a small business, renew my spirit and explore new options.”
Mud Hole Custom Tackle at www.mudhole.com is the world’s largest rod building e-retailer and mail order catalog company, the leader in custom rod building, fly tying and lure building components, plus educator of those popular fishing activities as well. It houses over 45,000 item SKUs in its inventory at its expanding headquarters in Oviedo, near Orlando, Fla., providing fishing products to anglers across the U.S. and over 100 countries worldwide. For further information contact Mud Hole Custom Tackle at 407-447-7640 or [email protected] . 
###
9/27/2013


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

Will Mudhole be keeping the products in stock that Merrick Tackle offered?


----------



## MudHole (Jul 30, 2013)

Bill,
We will be evaluating the sales of items that don't cross over to our own inventory. For the better part most tackle components won't be carried.

Todd


----------

